# OT: Yao Ming and TMAC's Myspace



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=38677772


TMAC:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=37640257


:guitar:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Um-K. Really.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

lol.. definetly not real



> About me:
> lets see here. I'm 6'8" and a robust 210lbs. I enjoy playing basketball for an ungodly amount of money and I enjoy sleeping a lot and I have a lazy eye. When there is any sort of pressure or adversity I must face I will immediately blame someone else for it and never accept blame on my part. I love to make ridiculous statements in newspapers and magazines such as claiming 5% of the NBA is gay even though these accusations have no merit whatsoever. I'm me


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

lol, now that's some funny stuff. If you guys look at the so-called other players' MySpaces, they're just like those too. Also, they would so not join the groups they joined...or so I would hope. :angel: 

Some people have too much time on their hands. :biggrin:


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

that is a pathetic attempt at authenticity


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

You would think they could at least search harder for pics that couldn't be found on nba.com in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

i like the about me and other ridiculous info he has on himself


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i like how tmac still thinks he is 6'8


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Fake, isn't it?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Obviously.


----------



## yao (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Yao Ming and TMAC's My*

:biggrin: Obviously, it's not my space


----------

